# Reply from LionBrand re: Homespun yarn



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently wrote to LionBrand about their Homespun yarn. Thought I'd post it since this topic never seems to die:

My email to LionBrand:

I asked you about this before. I told you that Homespun yarn ALWAYS shreds while I'm knitting it. The shredding occurs in between the needle and the skein. You offered to replace the offending skein. It's not just one skein, it's all the colors, every skein. I'm a member of Knitting Paradise, an online chat website where people talk about knitting, yarn, crochet, etc. There is a consensus about Homespun that it shreds. Many people have blogged about this. I would like to know why you don't rethink how you make Homespun yarn. I love the colors of the yarn, but it is impossible to knit with, considering all the shredding it does. Can I get a reply from someone who really has the authority to do something about this? I will be reporting the results of this communication online at Knitting Paradise (knitting paradise.com). Thank you for your time and careful consideration of this matter.

LionBrand's reply:

The softness in Homespun is achieved by a loose spinning process. It is a very unique yarn to work with. Mostly it is received very well and is used in many, many prayer shawl ministries. We understand, however that because of the way it is composed that if one is not used to the yarn then it might become cumbersome. We have other category 5 yarns that you might like to try:
Tweed Stripes
Alpine Wool
Baby's First®
Jiffy®
Lion's Pride® Woolspun®
Wool-Ease® Chunky

We hope this helps
------------------------------------
Well, I guess they're not gonna make any changes to Homespun. I guess if we don't like it, we don't have to buy it, huh? :roll:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess there is a market for everything and if not then it's removed from the market. I personally have not had any issues with homespun. I made myself a jacket and my husband a bathrobe with it. It does not frog well and is not really for anyone who knits tight. If you hold the yarn too tight the loose loops begin to slide causing a thin yarn and eventually a large clump where the loose loops gather.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Well,farmkiti, you get a big hand for trying. Most of us have just grinched and complained.............you actually made an attempt at calling Lyons attention to our complaints. Kudos to you kiddo.

I, for one, after making two shawls, will not buy the homespun again. Splitting and hard to manipulate yarn, for sure.


----------



## vivera1 (Jan 27, 2011)

If just 1 person will spend, what I think is an outlandish price, they will just merrily go on their way to the bank!! Just my opinion you understand.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for trying. Homespun is great if you're perfect. Since I ususally need to frog something I avoid it like the plague. Until I joined kp, I thought I had the problem. The yarn is a nightmare.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Made several prayer shawls (plain garter st) w./it, using big long wooden needles--0 problem, exept knot ea. end on fringes, or they will disintegrate.



past said:


> I guess there is a market for everything and if not then it's removed from the market. I personally have not had any issues with homespun. I made myself a jacket and my husband a bathrobe with it. It does not frog well and is not really for anyone who knits tight. If you hold the yarn too tight the loose loops begin to slide causing a thin yarn and eventually a large clump where the loose loops gather.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think they answered you politely and gave you their reasons for continuing to manufacture the yarn the same way as they have been. I believe many people would be upset if they changed it. 
I do not like it, so I do not use it. I do not like Simply Soft and I do not use it. It is wonderful we live in the states and have so many options.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Most certainly, it was not my favorite yarn to work with and I had purchased a lot of it before I knew what I was getting into so I'll be using up the rest of it some day when I find the right project. All that said, I did make an entire sweater jacket http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244081-1.html and didn't have any shredding problems. It is, indeed, soft and the colors are uniquely beautiful. I'm sorry you ended up with yarn you don't like. That's awful.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it's a matter of choice. I have a sister-in-law who likes Homespun and uses it a lot. She once asked me what I thought of it and I told her I didn't like it much and found it hard to work with. She said her mother felt the same way. I did make an afghan with skeins I was given. I stuck to a very simple pattern but it still was a bit of a struggle. The afghan did turn out very soft and lovely. I still have more to use up and think I may do a simple scarf.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Homespun is great in simple patterns. On generous needles. When required. The nursing home (laundry) where mom lives has managed 5 years. I am grateful and (maybe) so is she


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

past said:


> I guess there is a market for everything and if not then it's removed from the market. I personally have not had any issues with Homespun. I made myself a jacket and my husband a bathrobe with it. It does not frog well and *is not really for anyone who knits tight*. If you hold the yarn too tight the loose loops begin to slide causing a thin yarn and eventually a large clump where the loose loops gather.[/i]


  Oops! I have some yarn that is either Homespun or some clone thereof. It's been in my stash for awhile and I was thinking of using it finally. I now think I should give it away to someone who actually _likes_ it, because I *do* knit tightly and am sure it would do as you explained. Thank you, past, for the forewarning!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Our prayer shawl group has just completed our 500th shawl about 90% made with Homespun. We have had some problem with knots and uneven plying but for the most part we enjoy using it, love the colors and our recipients are very grateful for its softness.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

If I see homespun I just look at anything else, I won't buy it nor will I buy or use a boucle yarn which I consider homespun to be


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Homespun is great in simple patterns. On generous needles. When required. The nursing home (laundry) where mom lives has managed 5 years. I am grateful and (maybe) so is she


I've managed to knit some nice things with it, but won't be buying any more of it. The key seems to be to use a very simple stitch pattern and larger needles than you think you can.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Actually, I love this yarn. I have a hugh suitcase full of the stuff. Two of the colors will be put together (knit two strands together) for an afghan for hubby and myself. Most of the rest will be for afghans for his family. I usually buy the yarn at Goodwill when they have it at a reasonable price.

For me to work with the yarn without it splitting I found that if I exaggerate the movements of wrapping the yarn around the needle I have fewer problems with it. Just me. Not for everyone I realize.


----------



## grannygranny (Apr 16, 2014)

I've used Homespun several times and love the results. Haven't had problems with it and love the feel and the colors. All of the projects have been simple patterns though.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tips about using a larger-than-expected size needle and to use larger-than-usual movements for using it.

I don't know how the larger-than-usual movements would work with my usual method of close-to-the-needle-tips Continental style knitting, but ... Now that I've taught myself to knit 'backwards/lefty' and can 'throw' when working from right-hand needle to left, I can do those exaggerated movements and work on perfecting my 'backwards/lefty' knitting. 

Thank you!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's great that they responded in a positive and thoughtful way. I agree that Homespun can be difficult to work with, but I have made several shawls, a vest and a jacket out of it and I love the way they look. When I knit something with Homespun, I do not get frustrated with it because I take into consideration the fact that the project will be slower and a little more difficult.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I have made a Jacket (2 strands tog) and a cape with Homespun. Very soft and warm. I find that if I have a no thinking pattern on size 13 needles it works. very simple stockinette stitch or a double seed that I used in my jacket. I know it will be slow going but I also don't have to think about it. Work great when I'm watching TV.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

farmkiti perhaps I could decipher your issue with LB Homespun if you could say more about what exactly you mean for your word "shredding"

Definition of shred 

Bing Dictionary
shred
[ shred ]

1.long torn strip: a ragged scrap or strip cut or torn from something
2.small part: a very small amount or fragment of something
3.tear something into shreds: to cut or tear something into shreds

If you are meaning more like #2 are you talking about "shedding" instead?

As you know me, I will say again like I have said many times before on this issue (have to maintain my blowhard reputation). This yarn is "crimped". Not twisted or plied in the least. It can not have any tension applied to it so that could be why you are getting "shredding" between the skein (where it is still maintained in crimped form) and your needle. Crimping for those with straight hair is only temporary so the same applies to fibers--synthetic or natural. Unlike boucle that has a stitching thread core to maintain the decorative crimped fibers this yarn does not.

Their offering of Tweed Stripes, Alpine Wool, Baby's First®, Jiffy®, Lion's Pride® Woolspun®, Wool-Ease® Chunky makes no sense either since ALL have a twist of some sort and can no way compare.

So sorry for your frustration and wish there could be more to be done. If I had to have the color they only offer or the texture I would use an additional coordinating sewing thread while using the yarn simultaneously, or even better yet create my own boucle by running the yarn through a sewing machine, long stitch length, special wide under grooved pressure foot for decorative yarn applique and a very light pressure foot tension to allow the crimping to pass without stretching it out. I would then have my electric cone winder on the opposite side set at low and just run the two machines simultaneously or do sections, wind etc.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you ever worked Customer Service? I have! 
The reply you received was well worded and thoughtful. 
If you want results, don't send an email to the general Customer Service pool. 
Every single Customer Service rep is timed how long each interaction takes which determines whether they get a raise or sometimes keep their job! It's not so easy.
You have to write to someone higher up in the chain of command that will listen and maybe make an improvement in the product.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I've bought a ton of it because the colors are so lovely and have given away most all of it. I've tried to knit with it twice and find it too hard to work with. I knit loosely but it gets caught in itself too easily. Also I love knitting lace which it is really, really not appropriate for.


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

I love the feel of homespun. I usually crochet and sometimes it is hard to see the loops, but using a larger hook (G or H at least) is the way to go for me. I don't do a lot of knitting with anything small than a size 6 so i haven't had a lot of problems.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I tried Homespun one time. So many issues with it that I donated it to Goodwill. Their response sounds a bit arrogant to me. You're right though; don't like, don't buy. There are plenty of other great yarns.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I recently wrote to LionBrand about their Homespun yarn. Thought I'd post it since this topic never seems to die:
> 
> My email to LionBrand:
> 
> ...


One thing I do know now: Not to knit with it!! Didn't see any problems when I crochet a scarf 7yrs ago....love my scarf, washes well!! Yarns feels better crochet than knitted!! Homespun is NOT on my yarn list to buy!!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont like it. I only used it to make a afghan and crocheted. Not one to use synthetic yarns.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> One thing I do know now: Not to knit with it!! Didn't see any problems when I crochet a scarf 7yrs ago....love my scarf, washes well!! Yarns feels better crochet than knitted!! Homespun is NOT on my yarn list to buy!!


Years ago, my daughter learned to crochet and made many in my family beautiful crocheted scarves with Homespun. We all loved them and the colors were great. However, it did leave shreds on my wool coat (from abrasion of the scarf) but that's not unusual. It's a winter occurrence. The colors are THE BEST, I think. I still have the scarf, and always will keep it. 😊😊


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

I have some LB Homespun currently in my stash, and have used it in the past. Most of the time, I don't have problems working with it, but that's because most of the time I'm making simple granny square afghans and always working stitches into the chain spaces. However, I recently attempted a shawl/wrap pattern from Michaels (which called for their Loops & Threads Country Loom, which looked similar, so I was subbing LB Homespun) and, although it seemed a simple enough pattern with a 2-row repeat, I was having a dickens of a time finding the stitches to work into. So the couple of rows I'd attempted got frogged, and the LB Homespun repurposed into a simpler granny-square wrap.
As to other boucle yarns, I've also used Bernat Soft Boucle (the old bulky-weight version, from the Yarn Factory Outlet e-tent), and found it much easier to work with. It still has all those bumpy bits sticking out, but at least there isn't the splitty "roving" core in that yarn like there is in LB Homespun.
If I lived in a larger town with more local yarn options, I would perhaps use LB Homespun even less; however, it's the only bulky-weight yarn my local Shopko Hometown carries, so if I want anything else in a bulky acrylic, I have to either find time to drive 20 miles each way to the nearest Walmart, or order online.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought and used it once and once was enough...don't like it ....


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I bought and used it once and once was enough...don't like it ....


The Homespun yarn discussion once again makes the scene. I am firmly on the side that can't stand it. I will never use it again.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think they answered you politely and gave you their reasons for continuing to manufacture the yarn the same way as they have been. I believe many people would be upset if they changed it.
> I do not like it, so I do not use it. I do not like Simply Soft and I do not use it. It is wonderful we live in the states and have so many options.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love it! Maggie


----------



## Pakpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Interesting. I've made several prayer shawls with homespun(k) and never encountered this problem.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

kayrein said:


> I think it's great that they responded in a positive and thoughtful way. I agree that Homespun can be difficult to work with, but I have made several shawls, a vest and a jacket out of it and I love the way they look. When I knit something with Homespun, I do not get frustrated with it because I take into consideration the fact that the project will be slower and a little more difficult.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

CatherineMcClarey said:


> I have some LB Homespun currently in my stash, and have used it in the past. Most of the time, I don't have problems working with it, but that's because most of the time I'm making simple granny square afghans and always working stitches into the chain spaces. However, I recently attempted a shawl/wrap pattern from Michaels (which called for their Loops & Threads Country Loom, which looked similar, so I was subbing LB Homespun) and, although it seemed a simple enough pattern with a 2-row repeat, I was having a dickens of a time finding the stitches to work into. So the couple of rows I'd attempted got frogged, and the LB Homespun repurposed into a simpler granny-square wrap.
> 
> I crocheted a shrug from Homespun. What a time I had. Worse, I made a mistake and had to frog it and start over.
> Some time later, I was in (a long) line for the checkout at JoAnn's, and struck up a conversation with a woman and her daughter who appeared to be in her 20's. They each had a pile of Homespun. "What are you making?", I ask. "We're going to learn how to crochet", is their reply. Swallowing back a loud "YIKES!!!", I tell them that Homespun is challenging to crochet with, and maybe they might consider trying a different yarn to learn on. They declined, saying everything will be fine. The husband/father rolled his eyes.
> I should have asked them which Goodwill they lived closest to, lol....


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

No yarn is suitable for every project. I have successfully used Homespun with large needles for at least two prayer shawls. I wouldn't dream of using it for much else though. There are so many other yarns available to choose from that I don't have to use those I don't care for. However that doesn't give me the right to tell others (or the yarn company) that their yarn is useless. If you don't like a particular yarn, state your objections and then use something else. Homespun obviously has it's purpose and as long as it continues to sell, they will continue to make it.


----------



## Ginia1951 (May 17, 2014)

Since I knit European style (no wrapping of yarn) and can control the tightness of the knit/pearl stitches easily I have not had problems at all with this yarn. I love the colors and the softness. I just finished knitting in double knit a cape for my mother and the black shading with the caron soft inner layer made it so warm she is purring.


----------



## Ginia1951 (May 17, 2014)

Since I knit European style (no wrapping of yarn) and can control the tightness of the knit/pearl stitches easily I have not had problems at all with this yarn. I love the colors and the softness. I just finished knitting in double knit a cape for my mother and the black shading with the caron soft inner layer made it so warm she is purring.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Strange. I've made two baby blankets from Homespun and never had a bit of trouble with it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Before you give away your homespun try it on a loom. I have made several hats with it and had no problem. Don't think I will knit with it as I do tend to knit tightly. Haven't tried to crochet with it though. JMHO


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, Debi, I must have missed the vote since you have a "consensus" of KP members who don't like the "shredding".
I, also, don't understand the word with regards to Homespun.
Lion Brand is my "go to" company for yarn, questions, and excellent customer service. The only time I called about Homespun was to ask if they could make a true red..candy apple is not.
I am surprised at how many members "knit" Homespun. I always crochet it...no problems..and always knot the end before starting. I, for one, hope they don't change it.
They said "return it". Why didn't you just do that? 
They handle problems very courteously. 
I, also like Tweed Stripes for self striping and gorgeous colors..anything Lion Brand, actually! Maggie


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sockmouth said:


> No yarn is suitable for every project. I have successfully used Homespun with large needles for at least two prayer shawls. I wouldn't dream of using it for much else though. There are so many other yarns available to choose from that I don't have to use those I don't care for. However that doesn't give me the right to tell others (or the yarn company) that their yarn is useless. If you don't like a particular yarn, state your objections and then use something else. Homespun obviously has it's purpose and as long as it continues to sell, they will continue to make it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

When I made afghans for my three grown children several years ago with HOMESPUN, I guess I didn't know any better. They were the first things I knit after many years. I loved the colors and I knit away. Recently I had to make another afghan for one daughter after her dog chewed a hole in hers. I still hadn't read KP, so didn't know I was suppose to have a problem. All were done in a pattern similar to feather and fan. Now, since reading KP, I know better! Lol


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i love Homespun yarn...i buy whenever it is on sale or i have a coupon...i usually knit it together with a strand of worsted weight yarn on a size 11 or 13 needle..have made many lap robes, afghans and shawls for charity using it...
Blessings


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I made a blanket for my son that was in strips. In this picture, two of the strips are from Homespun. I knitted it very tight and did not have a problem with it. On occasion there would be a "blob" of yarn but not often. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279092-1.html


----------



## kingjohn8411 (Nov 7, 2012)

I love Homespun & have many skeins in my stash. Can't crochet with it tho. Knit afghans on large needles. Softness & colors can't be beat


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

One year for Valentine's day, I knit my grandson a red Homespun afghan. I used size 10.5 US sized needles and garter stitch bias pattern. It turned out soft and became his favorite. I won't use the yarn again, because of the problems I had with it. But the softness sure makes one want to use it.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I've used Homespun successfully for shawls, but agree you need to use big needles to knit with it. I like it, but only for certain projects and most yarns are suitable for some projects and not others. With one exception I've been happy with Lion Brand and their products. The exception was some cotton yarn that had quite a few knots in one of the skeins. I too love some of the colors of Homespun and would not hesitate to use it for projects calling for thick yarn and large needle sizes...size 11.5 and 13 US work well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

some yarns are better suited for Crochet. I think homespun is one of them.. I just heard a commercial singing the praises of this stuff.. I don't see it going anywhere soon...


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I don't rip out rows. I have unique design elements from time to time . I do tink, but I don't recall if I've tried it with Homespun. I have to admit, I doubt it would go well though.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know a lot of you use this yarn for prayer shawls, I know my minister does, but I like to use this yarn for crocheted hand bags. I put a little fun fur with it and it can be a really cute bag for teenagers and young persons. I have one I carry. I made the pattern up. I put one of those as seen on TV purse liners in it so I don't have to do a lining.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

thanx for this grrreat topic. I just purchased 4 skeins of Homepun and am planning to purchase more when I have a coupon. I am/was planning to make a short coat.
now I am wondering if this is such a good idea.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, homespun is hard to knit with, and even harder to crochet with. But there's nothing like it for softness and beautiful drape.

I've solved the problem by using a bulky knitting machine to knit with it. Makes beautiful prayer shawls, etc. I also made a lovely hooded vest with it. 

One of my favorite yarns, so I'm not one of its critics.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I recently wrote to LionBrand about their Homespun yarn. Thought I'd post it since this topic never seems to die:
> 
> Well, I guess they're not gonna make any changes to Homespun. I guess if we don't like it, we don't have to buy it, huh? :roll:


If some people like it and buy enough of it to make it profitable for the company, why should they change it? As they said, they offer plenty of other yarns for those of us who don't like it.


----------



## threecentsshort (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally I enjoy Home Spun & have never had a problem using it. I have made multiple items with it, including a jacket. Maybe the answer is I crochet with this particular yarn instead of knitting.


----------



## Pips Mom (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for your attempt! If anything, it's validated my stance on Homespun; I will never use it again. Lionbrand is not going to attempt to correct its issues so I don't need to bother to give it a second chance.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I have knit with Homespun on various projects through the years. I knit by hand the mittens pattern on their website, and then I knit 2 more pairs on my bulky knitting machine. They looked the same....great. 
I knit the beret from their website for each of my daughters and they loved it. I then knit each of them ribbed scarves, on my bulky knitting machine, and these were great too. I did add fringe to them and the fringe needed trimming each time the scarf was washed or worn a lot. I made the fringe long enough that it could be trimmed a few times and still look good. 

I have knit ribbed hats with homespun on my knitting machine and donated them to charity. 

I even, some years back,used my knitting machine to knit a sideways knitted cardigan with stripes of fun fur and other fancy yarns. It won a first place at the NC State Fair!

I did have trouble with the yarn shredding when I tried to use it to seam up the sweater or the hats. It was not a major problem. If it bothered me for seaming, I just used a different yarn in a similar color. 

On the bulky knitting machine Homespun knit well at tensions from 5 to 10! Just use plenty of weights. 

So, using Homespun varies from person to person.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have made a couple of prayer shawls with this yarn did not have any problem. I have a lot of stash to get through otherwise I would purchase more of it.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

I have knit many, many prayer shawls with the Homespun yarn. I use large needles and knit very loose. It makes a shawl that is very soft. I would be heartbroken if Homespun were discontinued. It is my favorite shawl yarn. Keep knitting.
One More Row


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I love homespun! But I dislike Noro and many others love it!
It is wonderful to have choices!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Actually, I love this yarn. I have a hugh suitcase full of the stuff. Two of the colors will be put together (knit two strands together) for an afghan for hubby and myself. Most of the rest will be for afghans for his family. I usually buy the yarn at Goodwill when they have it at a reasonable price.
> 
> For me to work with the yarn without it splitting I found that if I exaggerate the movements of wrapping the yarn around the needle I have fewer problems with it. Just me. Not for everyone I realize.


I feel the same way, I have used homespun for over 20 years, mostly afghans. I love the feel of the yarn, the colors it comes in and it washes up beautifully and haven't had the shedding problem in one skein that I have knitted with. But, understand like some have said, that it is not for everyone. 
I had never thought of it before, but what run4fitness has said, "that the exaggerated way to throw the yarn over the needle might be the key!"


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the finished product with Homespun. I really don't like working with it. BUT - that said..... I made my son-in-law an oversized afghan with it (crocheted). Multiple knots and breaks and thin spots in yarn as i worked with it. Contacted LionBrand - they sent me 4 skeins of each of the colors I had worked with to make up for my woes. Thus, I ended up with 20 skeins of the stuff. Have pretty much used it up on prayer shawls and small lap ghans. Everybody I have given them to loves them and it really does wash up and wear nicely. Hate the yarn - love the results. Guess it is win win


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Joining in. I made a prayer shawl using Homespun. Started with the 3 K and 3 P pattern. Soon gave up as was difficult for me to determine if previous stitch was knit or purl. Continued on using St St. When completed I put it aside thinking I would not use Homespun again. Just retrieved it from "storage" to give to someone and loved the softness. I most likely will try another using some tips from KPers.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I recently wrote to LionBrand about their Homespun yarn. Thought I'd post it since this topic never seems to die:
> 
> My email to LionBrand:
> 
> ...


I guess I've missed all the discussion you said happens all the time - I LOVE, that is I *LOVE* Lionbrand Homespun, and have never had it "shred", nor "shed". I love both knitting and crocheting with it. I only ever had one problem, and that was in the making of the "Coming Home" Poncho - I made one, using of course, the Homespun, and the number of skeins recommended. I then made a second, in a different colour, and ran out of yarn before I was done - unfortunately, the colour was discontinued. I wrote to them about it, and they were extremely willing to send me more yarn in a colour of my choice, which I declined. My point was to let them know that some skeins were being shorted in yardage. I gave them all the run numbers, etc. from the label.

Anyway, my point - your letter to them implied you speak for ALL members of this forum, but the reality is, that you don't. I shall be contacting Lionbrand myself, to let them know that.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I hate Homespun. In fact I am not a big fan of Lion Brand yarns. So many other options.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Just looks like they gave a general reply and then went on to advertise their other products.



farmkiti said:


> I recently wrote to LionBrand about their Homespun yarn. Thought I'd post it since this topic never seems to die:
> 
> My email to LionBrand:
> 
> ...


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I LOVE Homespun, and really enjoy working with it. I love how the finished product looks.

I knit loosely, but my friend is a very tight knitter, and she also uses Homespun quite frequently on projects.

As in all things, there will be people who like it and people who hate it....


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Ontario Silk said:


> Just looks like they gave a general reply and then went on to advertise their other products.


They certainly can't be expected to recommend other brands than their own!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Some members of my prayer shawl group use it exclusively for a garter stitch only shawl. I used it once, but never again - found it difficult to work with. I prefer to knit simple patterns and it's just not suitable. I agree that there's something for everyone. It's terrific that there was a response.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

carrottop71 said:


> I know a lot of you use this yarn for prayer shawls, I know my minister does, but I like to use this yarn for crocheted hand bags. I put a little fun fur with it and it can be a really cute bag for teenagers and young persons. I have one I carry. I made the pattern up. I put one of those as seen on TV purse liners in it so I don't have to do a lining.


I have also made purses with it and had no problem and I did exactly what carrottop71 does, put a little fun fur with it. Here is one of them.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Used homespun once. Garter stitch, big needles. Soft, yes. Pilling, yes. Pretty color, yes. Ends fray and not stay hidden, yes. Use it again, not if I can help it.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I should have added, it is knitted, not crocheted and I did line mine. But otherwise, it is just a straight piece of knitted fabric, so super easy to make. I just hand sewed the lining in. I had no pattern either, just had some of these handles and decided to give it a try.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Pakpy said:


> Interesting. I've made several prayer shawls with homespun(k) and never encountered this problem.


What size needles and what kind of pattern? I haven't used it yet, and all the people who don't like it kind of put me off. But, I love the feel and the colors - think it would be great for prayer shawls.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

One Christmas, not too long ago, I hand knit about 10 hoodies for gifts with Homespun. I'd had no intention of hand knitting, as I intended to knit them on the LK-150 machine, but it was too difficult to get it to knit off the needles cleanly, so I trudged on. I really did not have a lot of issues hand knitting it, but when it came time to sew up the seams, it would shred badly, leaving me with a bit of fluff instead of yarn to work with. 

Eventually, I decided to try sewing up the hood, side and sleeve seams by hanging those pieces on the machine, right sides together, and manually knitting each stitch across and using the latch tool to bind off. It worked very well, and my seams always matched perfectly.

Later that year I was able to get hold of a 9mm bulky machine, and it knits Homespun very well, so if I ever get the bright idea to make all the kids hoodies again (and by the way, they absolutely loved them and all asked if I could make more in different colors), I will do them start to finish on the machine.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have never had a problem with Homespun and love the colors. I have an outdoor sweater for fall that I wear alot and a set of placemats that take a real beating. I wash those alot and put them back on the table. Working with it was never a problem. Have some in my stash too.


----------



## bjtutt (Jan 16, 2014)

Your KNIT you husband a BATHROBE????


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I found the response respectful and appropriate. I'm trying to imagine any better way to say that they are sorry you don't like it, but others do so they're not going to change it. I couldn't think of any better way.

I've used Homespun for many baby blankets, made approximately the size of a throw. They have been received very well, and even have been requested by siblings of recipients. They wash and wear very well, and because they are not the traditional baby colors, they can be used as the baby grows. One of the babies just left for college and took her blanket with her.

I don't love working with Homespun, but I do appreciate the results. My biggest problem has been weaving in the ends. They want to pop out, and they do shed a bit. I have learned to take longer weaves and do come careful tucking.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

There are so many different yarns and so many different knitters. I personally have never had a problem with Homespun. I think that Lion Brand company answered your request politely and gave some suggestions for other yarns.


----------



## WeaverBird21 (Jul 29, 2014)

So far I've made 4 and 1/2 60" garter-stitch shawls from Homespun and have had no trouble with it (except for unraveling fringes. My thanks to the knitter in this thread who suggested knotting each fringe. I will do that as the shawls I've made are for this year's Christmas presents and there is still time.) I learned an unusual and probably inefficient style of knitting that may have made the difference. First off, I have to use 14" needles. I prop up my right hand needle against my lower abdomen, which leaves my right hand free to manipulate the yarn in a loose way. And my knit stitches are also loose--I have to knit with smaller needles than called for to get the right gauge on projects when gauge is important. I can knit quite fast this way, and the Homespun yarn handles very nicely. Someday I'll learn to hold the needles properly (I hope), because my way doesn't work with circular needles, alas.


----------



## MaryLouise Gossum (Sep 1, 2014)

I belong to a church prayer shawl group and use nothing but Homespun. Love it!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Personally have used this product for throws and did not find it so troublesome.. however like others have stated, it is hard to frog so be sure to knit carefully..xo


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with oddbodkin. As to the fringe problem, either don't use it or use a different type yarn in a color that blends. I think fringe gets in the way anyway.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

I've used Homespun for years: 2 doz. + Prayer shawls, two afghans, and a couple of lap robes. I like it!
I find it interesting that there are such diverse opinions. I personally hope that Lion never changes/discontinues Homespun.
I am curious if it makes a difference as to whether people "pull from the center of the skein" or "unwind from the outside". Does that make a difference in how the yarn works for them?

Just askin', . . . .
Keep calm and keep knitting.

P.S. I thought the business reply was polite and to the point. Customer service is a HARD JOB!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Dear farmkiti,

Thanks for going to the trouble of writing to Lion Brand and sharing your correspondence.

I won't ever use Homespun again b/c, besides using fabric glue on every loose end, I can't figure out how to keep them from poking out. It makes a VERY nice, soft, fluffy fabric, but it isn't worth the hassle, to me.

I find no fault with Lion Brand's response to your letter. This is perfect example of how a free market economy is self-correcting. As long as they can sell enough Homespun to make a fair profit, there's no reason for them to quit making it or change the things that a lot of people do like about it. If or when they can no longer sell enough of it to be worth their while they will stop.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm crocheting an afghan with Homespun and love the way it works up. What's done is nice and soft and will be so snuggly. I'm using a "J" hook.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

When my Mom was in the nursing home, I used to knit her lapghans with 4 strands of Homespun on sz 50 needles. Simple pattern, fast to complete. Never had a problem. However, I don't think I would ever attempt to use it with small needles or a complex pattern.


----------



## astrobooks (Apr 23, 2013)

Homespun yarn has pretty colors anddoes well with simple patterns on larger needles. I've knitted many beginner scarves and crocheted them together to make an apfghan.I
agree, the fringe disintegrates after washing. If I want
to make something 'nicer', I always use wool, alpaca, silk,
cotton, cashemre....not acrylic yarn...it's 'cheap' yarn.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

WeaverBird21 said:


> I prop up my right hand needle against my lower abdomen, which leaves my right hand free to manipulate the yarn in a loose way. And my knit stitches are also loose--I have to knit with smaller needles than called for to get the right gauge on projects when gauge is important. I can knit quite fast this way, and the Homespun yarn handles very nicely. Someday I'll learn to hold the needles properly (I hope), because my way doesn't work with circular needles, alas.


Actually, that's the way I knit on straight needles, too, so maybe that helped me to deal with the Homespun yarn better since it does seem to be looser. I thought I was the only one who did that, and I thought it was because I was a left hander who had to learn to knit right handed. I just found a way to make it easier.

I don't use straight needles much any more, though. I've since learned to knit with circular needles, and I love them. With those, I taught myself to knit continental style, which wasn't as difficult as I had been thinking it would be. I crochet and the continental style seemed to come easily after I realized how close to crochet the movements are. I've used circular needles exclusively for about a year.

Give me a pair of straight needles, though, and I'd probably be back to propping and throwing.

For what it's worth, discussions on this forum about the virtues of using circular needles and continental style provided the tipping point for me and nudged me into the decision to learn them. Thank you to those who chime in about their advantages each time it's discussed, usually at least once a week. Seeing it so often made me wonder what I was missing out on.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I do a lot more knitting than crocheting - that said, Homespun is one of my favorite yarns to crochet with. I've made a number of prayer shawls and afghans, and love the results - the soft texture, durability and how the different colors work up. Knitted items were a little frustrating, and I agree about the difficulty with frogging. I'm blessed to live in an area that provides many yarn choices!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Honestly, I hate home spun gave it to my daughter who also knits and crochet she hates it gave it to my grandson who will usually use any yarn he gave it back i threw it out I think that yarn is garbage from the start, it's not that I don't use other Lionbrand yarns I do and love them but homespun garbage in my opinion


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

great attitude I love how soft Homespun is but will not use it and I love other Lionbrand yarns and use those I absolutely adore woolease can't afford it but when i could I loved it and used it often


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

it was one of the first yarns on which I learned to knit. As I am not a tight tension knitter having learned to crochet first, I have not had problems with Homespun. I have learned to treat it like roving yarn(don't pull tight) and it behaves very well. I do love the colors! All yarns have a "learning curve" and do not behave the same. I like to think of it as yarn personalities, Ha! Also, Homespun needs to be knit with larger needles (US 10 and up, sorry I don't have the mm equivalent with me now. I have not had shedding problems with it. Now, Paton's Alpaca blend yarns do shed just like a long haired dog or cat! I still love it though and use it.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I may yet give it a go thanks for the information I hate bigger needles but the upside is that with bigger needles come faster projects maybe I will try a baby blanket with it soon and see how it goes


----------



## joontario68 (Jun 25, 2014)

Anytime I'm unhappy with a product, I just don't buy it again. Hitting them in the pocketbook is the only way to send the message, and I have better things to spend my money on.


----------



## WeaverBird21 (Jul 29, 2014)

(Quote from Oddbodkin)I don't use straight needles much any more, though. I've since learned to knit with circular needles, and I love them. With those, I taught myself to knit continental style, which wasn't as difficult as I had been thinking it would be. I crochet and the continental style seemed to come easily after I realized how close to crochet the movements are. I've used circular needles exclusively for about a year.

Give me a pair of straight needles, though, and I'd probably be back to propping and throwing.

For what it's worth, discussions on this forum about the virtues of using circular needles and continental style provided the tipping point for me and nudged me into the decision to learn them. Thank you to those who chime in about their advantages each time it's discussed, usually at least once a week. Seeing it so often made me wonder what I was missing out on.[/quote]

Weaverbird21 is replying here: Thanks for the into about switching to continental style. I have a couple of WIPs started in the "propagainster" method, and I don't want to switch techniques in midstream, but I think I'll try some swatches continental style too. I've seen some good videos explaining it on youtube.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

kingjohn8411 said:


> I love Homespun & have many skeins in my stash. Can't crochet with it tho. Knit afghans on large needles. Softness & colors can't be beat


Recommended crochet hook size is K (6.5mm) but I prefer using a larger L or M acrylic hook for making scarves and afghans and have no problems whatsoever.

Janet, Twin Cities


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

So what did you expect them to say? "OMG a customer doesn't like this so we have to change it? It is one of many types they make . if you don't like it don't buy it. I use it a lot , so does my DD. Neither of us have the problems you mention. 
Personally I don't care for chenille-type yarn. I just don't buy it but I wouldn't want it discontinued because others may like it. I think they answered you question courteously, and gave you options.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> i love Homespun yarn...i buy whenever it is on sale or i have a coupon...i usually *knit it together with a strand of worsted weight yarn on a size 11 or 13 needle*..have made many lap robes, afghans and shawls for charity using it...
> Blessings


Thanks for the tip, amberdragon! I foresee a stashbusting afghan in my near future - made from the 5# cone of a Homespun-clone and leftovers of worsted weight yarn. I never would have thought of combining it with ordinary yarn.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

In the interest of keeping this a balanced discussion, I want to record my vote in favor of Lion Brand Homespun. I love it! I have used it for countless comfort shawls, which I knit loosely on large needles. I find it washes well, is nice and soft, and the colors are beautiful. The other ladies in my knitting group also used it regularly, and the only difficulty some have had is getting it to pull from the middle without producing yarn barf.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

rosemarya said:


> Thanks for trying. Homespun is great if you're perfect. Since I ususally need to frog something I avoid it like the plague. Until I joined kp, I thought I had the problem. The yarn is a nightmare.


I agree. I think it is the most awful yarn. I've tried more than once to use it because it was given to me. Now, I won't even consider using it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am one of those that like this yarn. I have knitted a prayer shawl and lots of scarves out of it. Also a pair of fingerless gloves. The only thing I will not do with this yarn is crochet with it because the stitches are hard to see. I also will not put fringe on anything I knit with it because of the fuzzing out of the ends. On the prayer shawl that I made, I had to knot each end of each strand of yarn I used in the fringe. Other than that, I love this yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sibergirl said:


> When my Mom was in the nursing home, I used to knit her lapghans with *4 strands of Homespun on sz 50 needles*. Simple pattern, fast to complete. Never had a problem. However, I don't think I would ever attempt to use it with small needles or a complex pattern.


Thank you, sibergirl, for the idea! I have those monster size needles but they've never been used by me. I think I'll use your idea to whip up a laprobe or two.

Last week, I _bought_ a shawl from Goodwill. I believe it's done in Homespun. I tossed it in the washer and hung it to dry. It's lovely, purples, and super soft! I'm sure the yarn in it would have cost more than the $2 I paid.

This discussion has me convinced to work up some of the quantity of Homespun that has come home in bags of other yarns from second-hand stores. Up to now, I've just been sorting it all into its own bin.

Thank you all!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kanikei said:


> In the interest of keeping this a balanced discussion, I want to record my vote in favor of Lion Brand Homespun. I love it! I have used it for countless comfort shawls, which I knit loosely on large needles. I find it washes well, is nice and soft, and the colors are beautiful. The other ladies in my knitting group also used it regularly, and the only difficulty some have had is getting it to pull from the middle without producing yarn barf.


That beautiful ripple afghan is done in Homespun? Wow! It looks gorgeous, and it's not just a plain pattern! Encouraging! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I made 13 prayer shawl since last November and had only 1 problem. One skein had in most part, one color missing, which made it thinner than the other 2 skeins.
Send an e-mail to the Co. and they graciously replaced all 3 skeins for free, so I could make another shawl.
No return of started shawl and the 2 other skeins where required, despite my offering it.
I am very happy with the outcome and will continue to use that yarn for shawls.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Actually, I love this yarn. I have a hugh suitcase full of the stuff. Two of the colors will be put together (knit two strands together) for an afghan for hubby and myself. Most of the rest will be for afghans for his family. I usually buy the yarn at Goodwill when they have it at a reasonable price.
> 
> For me to work with the yarn without it splitting I found that if I exaggerate the movements of wrapping the yarn around the needle I have fewer problems with it. Just me. Not for everyone I realize.


I like it, too, but then I love mohair, thick and thin, and roving yarns as well, yarns many complain about. I think it has everything to do with one's knitting technique. I'm always a bit surprised when some decide to boycott a yarn without giving it a trial, based entirely on how someone else feels about it. You and I might feel very negatively about yarns others love, eh?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

past said:


> I guess there is a market for everything and if not then it's removed from the market. I personally have not had any issues with homespun. I made myself a jacket and my husband a bathrobe with it. It does not frog well and is not really for anyone who knits tight. If you hold the yarn too tight the loose loops begin to slide causing a thin yarn and eventually a large clump where the loose loops gather.


When I started knitting I used tons of homespun, never had a problem with it. Of course I didn't know any better. But I still use it for afghans, cowls etc, but only for knitting. Can't crochet with it.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

kanikei said:


> In the interest of keeping this a balanced discussion, I want to record my vote in favor of Lion Brand Homespun. I love it! I have used it for countless comfort shawls, which I knit loosely on large needles. I find it washes well, is nice and soft, and the colors are beautiful. The other ladies in my knitting group also used it regularly, and the only difficulty some have had is getting it to pull from the middle without producing yarn barf.


Beautiful afghan! See you knotted the ends of the fringes so they wouldn't fray. Large needles/hooks and done loosely, works like a charm every time!

Janet, Twin Cities


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Pishi said:


> When I made afghans for my three grown children several years ago with HOMESPUN, I guess I didn't know any better. They were the first things I knit after many years. I loved the colors and I knit away. Recently I had to make another afghan for one daughter after her dog chewed a hole in hers. I still hadn't read KP, so didn't know I was suppose to have a problem. All were done in a pattern similar to feather and fan. Now, since reading KP, I know better! Lol


I've related several times before the fact that I'm a self-taught knitter and just jumped right in, apparently where others fear to tread. I started with a sweater, for instance, which was made of mohair yarn. I use what I like and no one ever told me I couldn't do that until well after I had done it :~D!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones who have not had a problem with this yarn. I use it almost all the time, for scarves and afghans. I do use simple patterns and large gauge needles. I can see how the yarn would pull apart if the thin thread that's wrapped around the fuzzy yarn would break. Also if I hold on to the yarn too tightly it can "bunch up" eventually. I still do like the yarn....for the right project.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

marimom said:


> thanx for this grrreat topic. I just purchased 4 skeins of Homepun and am planning to purchase more when I have a coupon. I am/was planning to make a short coat.
> now I am wondering if this is such a good idea.


If you like the yarn and you're motivated, it's a great idea. Never be swayed by the opinions of others until you've tried it yourself :~).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> If you like the yarn and you're motivated, it's a great idea. *Never be swayed by the opinions of others until you've tried it yourself* :~).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Looks like Lyon Brand will not go out of the homespun business for a while, and that it won't get the business of some of you. Hmmm. Gotta love that we all have opinions!


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with Homespun, I've made a couple of afghans and a bedspread.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Just curious, how does this yarn work for making a magic knot? My guess is not so great.


----------



## rmzbrooks (Apr 12, 2014)

I totally agree that it's a difficult yarn to work with, but I love the color ways and the soft, comfy results. I have successfully knit wraps, scarves, shawls and even socks with it. I agree with the earlier statement that exaggerating the wrapping process is the key to success. I knit English/throw style. That might be the key.


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

Kankei, all I can say is WOW! What a beautiful shawl! The color is fabulous. And thanks to everyone else for the tips on using this yarn. I am going to be using it more often now. I am on a very fixed budget. For me, it is affordable.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> So what did you expect them to say? "OMG a customer doesn't like this so we have to change it? It is one of many types they make . if you don't like it don't buy it. I use it a lot , so does my DD. Neither of us have the problems you mention.
> Personally I don't care for chenille-type yarn. I just don't buy it but I wouldn't want it discontinued because others may like it. I think they answered you question courteously, and gave you options.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> So what did you expect them to say? "OMG a customer doesn't like this so we have to change it? It is one of many types they make . if you don't like it don't buy it. I use it a lot , so does my DD. Neither of us have the problems you mention.
> Personally I don't care for chenille-type yarn. I just don't buy it but I wouldn't want it discontinued because others may like it. I think they answered you question courteously, and gave you options.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> If you like the yarn and you're motivated, it's a great idea. Never be swayed by the opinions of others until you've tried it yourself :~).


 :thumbup:


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, there are many complaints about the homespun yarn and I tell my friends that a beginner should not use it at all. I seem to be a magnet for homespun yarn. I just make baby blankets out of it or some cocoons. I keep it simple. And, if you knit tight it could be a nightmare. Happily, I do not really knit tight.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

kanikei said:


> In the interest of keeping this a balanced discussion, I want to record my vote in favor of Lion Brand Homespun. I love it! I have used it for countless comfort shawls, which I knit loosely on large needles. I find it washes well, is nice and soft, and the colors are beautiful. The other ladies in my knitting group also used it regularly, and the only difficulty some have had is getting it to pull from the middle without producing yarn barf.


Have I missed something? What yarn was used in picture?
Homespun does not self stripe, nor is it ever solid colors?
Maybe I'm not up to date on homespun..already have plenty.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

NCOB said:


> Well, there are many complaints about the homespun yarn and I tell my friends that a beginner should not use it at all. I seem to be a magnet for homespun yarn. I just make baby blankets out of it or some cocoons. I keep it simple. And, if you knit tight it could be a nightmare. Happily, I do not really knit tight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyboy (Aug 26, 2012)

I have made many shawls and wraps with homespun and I absolutely love it. It is soft and it washes and dries very well. I am a loose knitter and don't find a problem with it. I have given them as gifts to my friends and they tell me that they are so warm and cozy. The yarn is also great for charity knitting and you can't beat the price, especially when they go on sale. I buy yarns that cost me $40 a skein but I will keep buying homespun to make those great lion brand shawls.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

HUM, I have had very little problems with Homespun, I have been using it for the 'family sweaters' for years. I have no idea how many I have made, just finished one yesterday. I loved the yarn right off the bat. On one of the leaflets of the pattern, that shows the whole family, father with one color, mother with another, kids in different again. Well, the baby is in a light green called Everglades. Ever try to find Everglades? It's not anywhere to be found and never has been as far as I know. Even sites that say they have all colors, not there. That is my gripe with Homespun, as I wanted that color for mine, and they keep adding new colors.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Another discussion on Homespun, but that's what KP is about. Newbies don't know it has been beat to death, and with each post we learn something new. As per my post, I have a great rapport with Lion Brand, ergo, I will encourage you to let them know how you feel..(closed today).
Customer Service...800-661-7551
Yarn order..800-258-9276
If you do not receive their yearly catalog, ask for it. All or most of their yarns are in back, plus patterns.
Since someone has spoken for some on KP, I will call tomorrow as to my positive feeling about Homespun. If you like Homespun, please do let them know. There are hard working people who make these beautiful yarns available and appreciate positive input. If you like Homespun, give 'em a pat on the back! Maggie
ps: No subject is ever over-discussed. New opinions are always welcome by those who join each day.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I have had no real issues with Homespun other than maybe being a more careful. I have found the finished product worth any additional care I take.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I for one really love homespun. I love the colors and textures. I've knit a few corner to corner baby blankets and the only problem I have is that it tends to twist while knitting. I don't have too many problems crocheting with it. I think you have to stick with patterns that are not too busy. This way, you can appreciate the quirky textures and bumps, let the yarn speak for itself, many are self patterning.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Another discussion on Homespun, but that's what KP is about. Newbies don't know it has been beat to death, and with each post we learn something new. As per my post, I have a great rapport with Lion Brand, ergo, I will encourage you to let them know how you feel..(closed today).
> Customer Service...800-661-7551
> Yarn order..800-258-9276
> If you do not receive their yearly catalog, ask for it. All or most of their yarns are in back, plus patterns.
> ...


Just like you, Maggie, I was feeling rather angry this morning to come here to Knitters Paradise to discover that someone had taken it upon themself to speak for me and say that members of this forum don't like Homespun and have it "shred". Since that has NOT been my experience, nor is my feelings as a member of this forum, I immediately sent an email to Lion Brand and told them so. I really was (and kind of still am) that someone would choose to put words in my mouth like that, to a third party especially!!

And I did post here this morning to indicate that I didn't appreciate that someone would speak for all the members of a forum site like that, without all the members actually agreeing to let that person be the voice of the forum membership.

I honestly think that person owes all of us an apology - or at least, the people who don't agree with the letter that was sent to Lion Brand. I know I don't agree. And really, instead of all of us who like the yarn having to write or contact Lion Brand, I think the person who has the original contact information and original "incident number" should be writing another letter to Lion Brand, indicating that there are a number of people who are not in agreement with her. At least, then, Lion Brand would know what the reaction is about....

I really really am not happy about this matter.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

I used Homespun to knit a prayer shawl several years ago and had no problems with it. I have also knitted hats and scarfs. I used size 13 bamboo needles. I am glad there is quite a variety of yarn for all to choose whatever works for us.


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

When working with homespun yarn I find that if I forget to alternate turning directions at the end of the row it becomes loose. Turn it in the direction of the twist and it shouldn't split to easily. Give it a try and see if it helps.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I like it a lot. It's soft and I like the look and feel of the finished project.


----------



## akgardener (Jul 29, 2011)

I use homespun a lot for shawls, afghans, hats and other things. I knit and crochet with it. I tie the ends in a knot so they don't unravel and when I hide the ends, I sew them in with thread. I have frogged it with no problem. I do knit slower when using it but I like the feel and colors so I don't mind.


----------



## grammyg239 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have made 3 Afghans using a strand of Homespun and a strand of Encore. Colors were beautiful together and warm and soft to the touch. No problem with the yarn. Hope they don't stop manufacturing homespun. We all have our favorite yarns!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Homespun ....I like it!!!!
I found ALWAYS pull yarn from the skeins INSIDE. Or rewind to pull from outside.
Look at the yarn up close. Brush the yarn as you would a fluffy cat. It will ruff up or set down smooth. Homespun does not like to be brought into the work backwards. I have used it for knitting and crochet without problems. My sister had so many problems with crocheting a shrug. The stitch needed to be into the back loop. I told her to relax and when the rhythm sets in .....it will be wonderful. She noticed when the rhythm stepped in so did the loose stitches. lol .....not fun frogging a long fiber yarn.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Ezenby said:


> Homespun ....I like it!!!!
> I found ALWAYS pull yarn from the skeins INSIDE. Or rewind to pull from outside.
> Look at the yarn up close. Brush the yarn as you would a fluffy cat. It will ruff up or set down smooth. Homespun does not like to be brought into the work backwards.


I didn't know this!!! Thanks. Perhaps this is why some people have so much trouble with it and others not.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

"Some like it hot; some like it cold;
Some like it in the pot, nine days old."


----------



## KHG2001 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi! I have been trying to finish a prayer shawl for my mom for many months now with homespun. It looks beautiful, but has been a chore to knit. First of all I couldn't manage starting it in the k3 p3 pattern, so I did a garter stitch border, then was able to start the k3 p3 pattern. My problem is also in the strands splitting while I knit with it. I either try to go back and fix it if I catch it in time or just drop the stray yarn off. It is a beautiful and forgiving yarn, but I will not be using it or buying it again when I'm done with what I have.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I really like Homespun for afghans. I usually hold 3 strands of different colors (or same color), simple pattern, larger needles and knit away. It can be really relaxing to knit with if the pattern is simple. I don't like it for most other things. All of my grandkids have one of the color of their choosing and really like the softness and the fact they don't have to watch how they wash and dry it!

Love yarn, enjoy knitting with most of it, except Simply Soft.

Donna K


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I have used Homespun yarn to make prayer shawls and have had no trouble at all with it. I use circular needles to knit nearly all my projects because I don't like to struggle with straight needles. I also knot both ends of the fringe pieces before attaching them to the shawls. I use simple patterns for the shawls--no lace. I guess we all have things we struggle with from time to time. You have a problem with the yarn. I don't like 14 in straight needles. Oi Vey. Good luck with your next project.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the stuff. Have made several shawls with it. Just finished a shawl with one strand of H-spun and two of a soft kw in related colors, needles size 13. Heart-warming result! I knit relatively slowly anyway, and I automatically use extra care not to pierce the fibers. Two drawbacks: tinking mistakes can pull tiny fibers loose (but if you're careful in the first place, you won't have much trouble); and, if you use a pattern with frequent changes of knit and purl (as in some prayer shawls), it's sometimes hard to tell where you are, because of the thick-and-thin characteristic. That said, I hope the stuff stays around at least as long as I do.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Homespun makes great afghans. No fancy pattern needed with it, just knit and it IS soft and comfy. I have about 3 tubs full and it will all eventually be used for afghans or prayer shawls. It is still one of my favorite yarns.


----------



## momskeez (Nov 13, 2011)

Most definitely not the easiest to work with, but a hoodie for a newborn I made turned out great. I love the way the garment was textured!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Isabel said:


> Just finished a shawl with one strand of H-spun and two of a soft kw in related colors, needles size 13.


What is H-spun? kw? Thanks.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

H-spun is Homespun, the Lion Brand yarn we have all been writing about.

kw I don't know what that is, but it is probably just a knitting worsted yarn. 


Medieval Reenactor said:


> What is H-spun? kw? Thanks.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i might be the odd person out but i like homespun and have made many shawls and baby blankets out of it as well as hoodies.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> What is H-spun? kw? Thanks.


H-spun was my way of writing Homespun, since the word was appearing so much in the posts. Kw stands for knitting worsted, the very common medium weight of many yarns. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Have to weigh in, I love this yarn. Yes, it's easier to knit if the pattern is simple and the needles are big, but, not to argue, I use it all the time and don't want it changed.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning all! Guess we are still at it. That's KP!
I just finished talking with Lion Brand (800-661-7551) and am delighted to report that quite a few KP'ers have sent in positive feedback on Homespun to counteract 'farmkiti's
letter of negative consensus...(is that said right?) Now, Farmkiti, please don't be offended. It is your right to air your opinion anytime, but please don't speak for the whole group unless you have polled us. I am actually glad you broached the subject again. Altho' I have had no trouble with Homespun, if I ever do I will have some good "new" ideas from fellow members. So, thanks for that.
Keep those posts coming, gal. Y'all have a great day, now, ya' hear? See you 'round the corner....Maggie


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Isabel said:


> H-spun was my way of writing Homespun, since the word was appearing so much in the posts. Kw stands for knitting worsted, the very common medium weight of many yarns. Sorry for the confusion!


Ah, silly me. Thank you. Comes of posting in the middle of the night.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

books said:


> Have to weigh in, I love this yarn. Yes, it's easier to knit if the pattern is simple and the needles are big, but, not to argue, I use it all the time and don't want it changed.


Agree, I don't want it to be changed either!

Donna K


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

It certainly isn't an under statement, that you either LOVE or HATE Lion Brand Homespun. I happen to like it. I have knit many prayer shawls triangle and rectangle, using a 10 1/2 needle. If you fringe with Homespun yes you have to knot the ends; however I like to use blending or accenting with a 4 ply yarn for fringe. I think it makes a pretty end product. 

Our prayer shawl group at church uses predominately Homespun. The ones that crochet with it use a K crochet hook with a half double pattern and seem to get along fine. 

For the person that questioned whether magic knot would work on Homespun......yes I use it and it seems to work just fine.

I will add that some of our newer ladies to join our prayer shawl ministry, do not like using Homespun. So what it amounts to is...."different strokes for different folks".


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I love it too, and have used it for scarves and sweaters. A sweater made with homespun is like being wrapped in a hug. It is a bit tricky to use, but once you get going with a large size blunt tip needle you are good to go.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Personally, I LOVE Homespun! I use it to make a lot of scarves and people love them too. No complaints here.


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

I recently finished a sweater with a cowl neck made from Homespun. The pattern was from one of Lion Brand's books and did call for Homespun. I didn't have any shredding problems while knitting, but I would have had a big problem if I had not left a very long tail when casting on and binding off. Obviously, I could not use that yarn for sewing the sweater. Instead I used a sport weight yarn in a comparable color which worked fine. BUT.....this sweater was so bulky, that it adds several unwanted pounds to a person, and I am not heavy at all. So, after all my hard work, I am giving it away or donating it. I will never use that yarn again, at least not for a sweater.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The only thing that I like it for is to include in necklaces made with various yarns.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I made a sweater for myself and ended up frogging it because it bunched so much. I made my mother an afghan (ended up back with it when she passed)which was lacy and worked okay but I'm not fond of it and won't use it again.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

truthfully I am easily frustrated and Hspun took me and mine over the top so does the redheart version of it something cloud, I would say the right attitude is what ever gives you most joy when crafting....it's like "amazing" yarn I think to quote one of my kids it's the "Bomb" but I am sure there are more than a few that don't like it for me it's the best of all worlds as it feels like cashmere it' acrylic and for ME it's easy to work with so I guess short version is that whatever brings you joy in creation that you can afford given your budget is the best yarn, makes sense to me


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Most certainly, it was not my favorite yarn to work with and I had purchased a lot of it before I knew what I was getting into so I'll be using up the rest of it some day when I find the right project. All that said, I did make an entire sweater jacket http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244081-1.html and didn't have any shredding problems. It is, indeed, soft and the colors are uniquely beautiful. I'm sorry you ended up with yarn you don't like. That's awful.


Beautiful jacket! I really WISH I could use it; I love their colors and the texture and softness of the yarn. Not only that, it's pretty affordable. Oh, well. I guess my technique is not up to it. :roll:


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> Good morning all! Guess we are still at it. That's KP!
> I just finished talking with Lion Brand (800-661-7551) and am delighted to report that quite a few KP'ers have sent in positive feedback on Homespun to counteract 'farmkiti's
> letter of negative consensus...(is that said right?)
> 
> ...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

I use Homespun a lot!!!!!especially for scarfs. they are very soft and comfortable. you do have to use a bigger needle(10.5 or larger).CO 15-25sts, leaving at least a 12" tail. do garter st until length wanted or yarn runs out,leaving another 12" tail. this yarn is hard to sew up. i used a very THIN amount of fray check on the ends after weaving in. have not done an afghan yet, but am going to try the Grandmother's Favorite dishcloth. as someone else said,"different strokes". i don't like wools of any kind. i usually buy at the least 2 skeins of each color i can find. i knit scarfs to my hearts content(esp. at Drs.), then give them away.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

On reflecting back, I certainly apologize for my wording in my email to Lion Brand. I should not have indicated in any way that I was representing KP or its members. I certainly did not poll everyone and had no right to indicate anything that sounded like I had. I do not take offense and will be careful how I word my emails in the future. All I intended was to get someone at Lion Brand to respond to me seriously. The first time I contacted them, all they did was offer to "replace the offending skein" when I specifically had told them that it happened with EVERY skein of Homespun that I had tried. But I guess I got a little carried away, because I love their colors, I love the softness of the yarn, and I wish I could use it. I thought everyone was having this problem, so like I said, I got a little carried away. 

Lesson learned!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> On reflecting back, I certainly apologize for my wording in my email to Lion Brand. I should not have indicated in any way that I was representing KP or its members. I certainly did not poll everyone and had no right to indicate anything that sounded like I had. I do not take offense and will be careful how I word my emails in the future. All I intended was to get someone at Lion Brand to respond to me seriously. The first time I contacted them, all they did was offer to "replace the offending skein" when I specifically had told them that it happened with EVERY skein of Homespun that I had tried. But I guess I got a little carried away, because I love their colors, I love the softness of the yarn, and I wish I could use it. I thought everyone was having this problem, so like I said, I got a little carried away.
> 
> Lesson learned!


Ah, you're a bigger woman than many of us. Congratulations on your handling of a difficult situation on KP :~)!


----------

